# Cyber Monday



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Did you miss out on our Black Friday deals? We have some good news. They are still in effect through midnight tonight. We are even letting the coupon code "Black Friday" for an additional 10% off run until midnight tonight also. After midnight though all deals are done no exceptions. Check out all the deals here

www.flmarineplastics.com/specials/


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey,
I ordered 3 2 ft rod racks 16 days ago - any idea when I'll have them? Not complaining, just expected them before now.


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

Bama Fish Head said:


> Hey,
> I ordered 3 2 ft rod racks 16 days ago - any idea when I'll have them? Not complaining, just expected them before now.


Working on trying to get stuff out ASAP. I was out of commission for almost 2 weeks between a cut on my hand that got infected and bronchitis. Being a small one man operation if I can't work things don't get done. I apologize for any inconvenience.


----------

